# Let's play a game.



## gafftapegreenia (May 11, 2013)

Heres a game for ya: identify everything wrong with this device. Oh the horrifying things found in the bottom of boxes.




[Standard QotD rules DO NOT apply. Open to all; anyone/everyone may answer.]


----------



## danTt (May 11, 2013)

It looks to me like someone forgot to plug anything in to either end, no wonder it's not working.


----------



## hobbsies (May 11, 2013)

Groundless, e-tape around Edison connector in place of shield.
.


----------



## derekleffew (May 11, 2013)

In the "things right" category, nice strain-relief on the male 2P&G. 
Can't tell from the picture: is the female Edison a NEMA 5-15 or 5-20? 
What color(s) are the wires?
.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 11, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> In the "things right" category, nice strain-relief on the male 2P&G.
> Can't tell from the picture: is the female Edison a NEMA 5-15 or 5-20?
> What color(s) are the wires?
> .




Its a 5-15. 

Since you can't tell from the photo, the wire is from one of those cheap 16 gauge extension zip cords with a tri tap on the end, which for some reason the builder split and then wrapped in gaff tape. There IS an identified neutral, one wire is ribbed. Following the wires, the hot and neutral are crossed.

The proper strain relief in the sea of misery is the part I like most.

I'm thinking of mounting it on a plaque as a "you gotta be kidding me" award.


----------



## STEVETERRY (May 12, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Its a 5-15.
> 
> Since you can't tell from the photo, the wire is from one of those cheap 16 gauge extension zip cords with a tri tap on the end, which for some reason the builder split and then wrapped in gaff tape. There IS an identified neutral, one wire is ribbed. Following the wires, the hot and neutral are crossed.
> 
> ...



You guys are just so fussy! 

ST


----------



## NickVon (May 12, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Its a 5-15.
> 
> Since you can't tell from the photo, the wire is from one of those cheap 16 gauge extension zip cords with a tri tap on the end, which for some reason the builder split and then wrapped in gaff tape. There IS an identified neutral, one wire is ribbed. Following the wires, the hot and neutral are crossed.
> 
> ...



In addition to the mentioned.

I'm going to go with:
When closed up one might think this is a grounded cable and it is not. If nothing else the G pin of the 2p+G should be removed. And the lack of a cover on the Edision end and... an exposed conductor screw...?


----------



## techieman33 (May 12, 2013)

NickVon said:


> In addition to the mentioned.
> 
> I'm going to go with:
> When closed up one might think this is a grounded cable and it is not. If nothing else the G pin of the 2p+G should be removed. And the lack of a cover on the Edision end and... an exposed conductor screw...?



The pins on that style of plug can not be removed, at least not with doing damage to the plug. That wouldn't seem to be a problem for whoever wired this thing up though.


----------

